# Shimano Exage 2500 RA



## El_Gato (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir kürzlich die Shimano Exage 2500 RA zugelegt und beim ersten Benutzen folgendes Problem festgestellt: Beim Schureinholen ist der Schnurfangbügel bisweilen nur zurück geklappt, wenn ich extrem viel Gefühl (resp. leichte Gewalt) angewandt habe. Mach ich was falsch (bitte auf alle vermeintlich noch so blöden Fehler hinweisen, da ich blutiger Anfänger bin) oder ist das Ding im Arsch? Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Ist ja interessant! Die FA Version habe ich nämlich auch gerade im Auge.
Klemmt der Schnurfangbügel wenn er automatisch zurückspringen soll beim einkurbeln, oder wenn du Ihn mit der Hand schließen möchtest? Bei meiner Daiwa Samurai 7i FA4000 ist das manchmal jeh nach Stellung wenn er automatisch einklappen soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

@El_Gato
Ich hab exakt diese Shimano Exage 2500 RA mir dieses Jahr im Februar gekauft und bin mit dem Röllchen sehr zufrieden, meiner Meinung nach für einen guten preis geschossen eine der besten Rollen überhaupt für das feine Fischen (leichtes Spinnen, Matchen). 
Gleichzeiig hab ich mit auch noch eine wesentlich teurere Super GT-RA 2500 gekauft und habe die intensiv verglichen. Mit dem Ergebnis, das die Exage bezüglich Ausstattung besser ist. Alle Kugellager drin, 2 Aluspulen (Allerdings ohne Titankante) und Alu-CNC Kurbel. Der Bügelumschlag der Exage ist allerdings leider ohne Rastung - hier fehlt was gegenüber der Super-GT - und sehr weich, kann nicht feststellen daß der irgendwie schwer geht, eher fast zu leicht.

Da dein Klapp-Problem nur "bisweilen" auftritt, möchte ich mal annehmen, daß es von der Rotorstellung abhängt und dann ist das ein ganz anderes Problem. Ab einer bestimmten Rotordrehstellung fängt der Auflaufkeil innerhalb des Rotors an den Bügel wieder herumzudrücken. Das geht nicht so leicht, weil es nicht versehentlich beim Werfen passieren darf und der Keil auch nicht zu lang sein darf damit man den Bügel aufbekommt. Wenn Du jetzt den Rollenbügel in der Rotorstellung genau vor dem Auflaufkeil öffnest, wird hinterher das Zuklappen per Kurbel ungeheuer schwer gehen weil Du keinen Schwung mehr auf den Rotor bekommst. Man MUSS per Hand umlegen. Das ist normal und ein Grundproblem aller Rollen mit innenliegendem Umschlag.  :g  

Deswegen und weils primitiver+robuster ist, mag ich den altertümlichen Aussenanschlag viel lieber, weil dort ist das offensichtlich und kommt von der Stellung her viel seltener vor.

Abhilfe + Test: Probiere das mal in verschiedenen Rotorstellungen, also Bügel auf, zu-kurbeln. Wenn immer gegen 4 oder 8 Uhrstellung das schwer geht, hast Du das Rotorstellungsproblem und die Rolle ist voll in Ordnung! Lerne die Rollen durch Auf- und Zuklappen in kleinen Winkeländerungen kennen, dann spürt man das sehr schnell!  #h


----------



## Weser-Angelshop (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Das ist normal bei diesem Modell. Generell sollte man vielleicht eh lieber den Bügel mit der Hand umlegen, das schont die Rolle.


----------



## El_Gato (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Es ist genauso, wie du beschreibst, Angeldet. Und Gespür für die Rolle hab ich mittlerweile auch entwickelt.
@Perückenkünstler: Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle. Hab mich in 2 Angelläden unabhängig in Sachen Anschaffung Matchrute beraten lassen und wenn wir zu den Rollen gekommen sind haben die Händler in beiden Fällen zuerst die Shimano Exage ausm Regal gezogen. Entweder ist also die Marge sehr hoch bei Shimano ;-) oder - und das ist mein Eindruck nachdem ich mit dem Teil 3 mal Fischen war - die Rolle bietet gute Qualität zum fairen Preis.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Auch von mir vielen Dank! War sehr informativ. Ich habe die Exage auch gleich als erste Rolle in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Und so vom "anfassen" her macht sie einen erstaunlich guten Eindruck.Schön kompakt, robust. Ich interessiere ich mich für die FA Version entweder die 2500er oder die 4000er. Der Händler hat sie mir zusammen mit einer Shimano Technium DF Spinnrute 3,0m Wg bis 50g empfohlen. Finde beide Teile eigentlich echt stark. Allerdings wenn ich sie kaufe und dann noch bei diesem Händler, müssen wir uns erst noch einig werden. Er verlangt für die Rolle (4000) 62,90 und für die Rute 139 Euronen. Nach kurzem gucken im Netz habe ich die Kombi schon locker 30-40 Euro günstiger gesehen.


----------



## feeder_deno (25. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Ich habe die Rolle auch sofort vom Händler in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und dachte die wäre gut doch als ich zuhause war merkte ich das gleiche problem wie du hast. Ich bin dann wieder zum händler gefaren und habe sie umtauschen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der rolle und habe auch keine probleme mehr.
Mfg feeder_deno


----------



## xxcruiserxx (25. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

den schnurfangbügel sollte man sowieso immer mit der hand zurückklappen!!
is besser für die rolle...


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

ich lege den bügel generell immer mit der hand um..............habe die rolle auch und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## angelpfeife (1. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Das von dir beschriebene Probleme haben so ziemlich alle shimanos. Meine 5 jahre alte Hyperloop rk, meine super baitrunner xte-a und meine Stradic gtm-rb. ich lege den Bügel generell mit der Hand um, da ich seeeeeehr sanft mit meinen Rollen umgehe und dass mit der Automatik sich ziemlich schwergängig anhört


----------



## bounceya (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

habe die rolle auch seit heute und musste sie naürlich diretk mal einweihen.... bin super zufrieden


----------



## Pudel (27. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Exage 2500 RA*

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder nach oben da ich eine dringende Bitte an euch habe!
Ich habe die 2500 Ra in meinem Besitz leider ist mir der Spulendeckel verloren gegangen! Da ich den Orginal karton mit Beschreibung nicht mehr habe tu ich mir schwer ein Ersatzteil zu bestellen!
Hat einer von euch die Beschreibung?? Oder die Art.Nr. des Spulendeckels??

Wäre Super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!!

Ps: Einfach PN an mich mit E-mail od Tel Nr und ich melde mich! :vik: 
Danke im Voraus


----------

